# Is this a good translation from English to German?



## jwood (Aug 25, 2012)

Dear Forum,
I was wondering if someone could look over my English to German translation? I used an online translator, so I don't know if some of this is awkward.
Let me know if you see something that doesn't look right. I would like to stencil this on a high pressure tank, and think it would be cool to do it in German.
Thanks
Jeff

English:
ATTENTION HIGH PRESSURE AIR

VISUAL
EXAMINATION

WARNING DO NOT EXPOSE TO HIGH HEAT
RISK OF EXPLOSION

German:
ACHTUNG HOCHDRUCK LUFT

OPTISCH PRÜFUNG

WARNUNG NICHT SETZEN ZU HOCH BRUNST

EXPLOSIONSGEFAHR


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

jwood said:


> Dear Forum,
> I was wondering if someone could look over my English to German translation? I used an online translator, so I don't know if some of this is awkward.
> Let me know if you see something that doesn't look right. I would like to stencil this on a high pressure tank, and think it would be cool to do it in German.
> Thanks
> ...


If this is something that needs to go on the pressure tank for legal reasons, you might want to ask the manufacturer for the exact phrasing that is needed.


----------



## jwood (Aug 25, 2012)

*Translation*

No nothing legal. It is my personal tank that is 40 years old and I am just decorating it.
How does the text sound? Anything awkward?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

jwood said:


> No nothing legal. It is my personal tank that is 40 years old and I am just decorating it.
> How does the text sound? Anything awkward?


Explosionsgefahr is fine. For the rest I have put the correct translation in green into the quote in my post above.

Online translators tend to select the wrong translation if a word has more than one meaning - I tried to cut corners in a French/English translation once only to puzzle over a boat that popped up in a sentence. Took me a while to track it down to 'relationSHIP'...

Have fun decorating


----------



## jwood (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks for your help.
I appreciate it.


----------

